# WerWolf



## Kiraro (26. August 2004)

Hallo, ich suche nen tut, wie ich jemanden wie ein Werwolf aussehen lassen kann, vielleicht kann mir ja da jemand helfen, also ein ganz normales Photo von einem Menschen, der hinterher aussieht, wie ein werwolf

Greetz Kiraro


----------



## chrisbergr (26. August 2004)

Das dürfte schwierig sein. Ein Werwolf ist ja eine fiktive Gestalt und somit sieht sie bei jedem Menschen im Kopf anders aus. Mansche stellen sich einfach einen Menschen vor, der behaart ist mit einem Wolfskopf obendrauf, andere sone Jack Nicholson Fratze aus dem genialen Film "Wolf" .. Blah, was ich meine ist, du kannst dafür schlecht ein Tut ala wie mache ich aus einem weißen Menschen einen schwarzen..
Aber so allgemein würde ich sagen, viele Haare an alle Möglichen Körperstellen.
Da ich gerade gut gelaunt bin, versuch ich mal was und schreibe dann, wie ich es realisiert habe. Aber wie lange das dauern kann kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß


----------



## Kiraro (26. August 2004)

danke, das ist siper von dir *freu*


----------



## greynox (26. August 2004)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
also Kiraro , hab hier zwar kein Werwolf- aber ein Vampir-Tutorial, was die dir vieleicht auch weiterhelfen kann. Ich denke mal bei den Augen und den Zähnen.

Klick it ! 

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## chrisbergr (27. August 2004)

Sodele ich bin zwar nicht wirklich fertig aber vor dem schlafen gehen will ich trotzdem mal ein Resultat posten, was schnell zu realisieren ist.
Das einzigste Problem sind die Resourcen (weil schwer was brauchbares zu finden).. Also wir benötigen ein Bild von der Schnauze der Wolfes (In meinem Beispiel soll ein Werwolf mit ausgeprägten Wolfsmerkmalen entstehen) und Bilder von verschiedenen Haaren, die wir später als Fellhaare verwenden können.
So, dann stellen wir das Gesicht des Opfers frei. Mit dem Reparaturwerkzeugpinsel versehen wir das Gesicht mit Fell, indem wir als ausgang unsere Haarresourcen benutzen. Dann wird die Schnauze angepasst (Große, zurechtgeschnitten, Farbe, etc) und mit dem Gesicht zusammengefügt. Diese wird dann auch nochmal mit unserem 'Fell' wie oben beschrieben überzogen, wobei darauf geachtet werden muss, dass keine Untershciede vorhanden sind, sodass man sieht dass sie eingefügt wurde. Dann wird um die Augen herum sone schwarze Kontur gemacht (Kleopatra Style)
Das wars eigentlich bis jetzt wie weit ich gekommen bin. Weiter geht es damit, dassdas was bei den Augen jetzt weiß ist, schwarz sein muss und die Iris, die gerade sehr dunkel ist bekommt die Farbe. Dann müssen Ohren erstellt werden und der Kopf vervollständigt (Rote Linien) Dafür muss man ein wenig brushen und wieder alles mit Fell überziehen. Ruhig immer unterschiedliche Haare als Resourcen nehmen.
Dann werden beim Gesichtsfell mittels Pinsel und geringer deckkraft, eventuell auch auf dem Modus 'Farbe' im gesicht verschiedene Fellpartien (Schnauze, Augen) unterschiedlich gefärbt. Am besten ist es wenn man ein Bild von einem Wold als Vorbild hat  
So dann brauchen wir noch einen Körper. Am besten einen mit viel Muskeln.. Findet man alles per Google. Du weißt ja, Haare drauf und immer rumprobieren.
MEhr isses eigentlich nicht. Ist eben ne doofe fummelarbeit.

BTW: Wenn es darauf ankommt, die PErson am ende noch deutlicher zu erkennen, sollte man das mit der Wolfsschnauze lassen denn der Bereich (roter Kreis) ist doch schon ausschlaggebend für das Aussehen.

Gruß ACID


----------



## Kiraro (27. August 2004)

@greynox: gibt es das auch in Deutsch?

@acid.rain: Danke, aber es is trotzdem ziemlich schwer, denn man will ja nich nur ein kopf von nem wolf nehmen, und ihn auf nen menschenkörper setzen ..., 


Greez Kira


----------



## PhilippK (29. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von greynox _
> *Seit gegrüßt Leute,
> also Kiraro , hab hier zwar kein Werwolf- aber ein Vampir-Tutorial, was die dir vieleicht auch weiterhelfen kann. Ich denke mal bei den Augen und den Zähnen.
> 
> ...



Das sieht zimlich geil aus aber für mich schwer nachzuvollziehen da englisch und das kann ich nicht so gut gibts das auch in deutsch?


----------



## greynox (29. August 2004)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,

Leider nicht Kiraro & PhilippK bzw. soweit ich weis, hab auch noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden oder gesehen.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. August 2004)

Kiraro & PhilippK,

ausprobieren würde ich es auf jeden Fall. 
Mit grundlegenden Englischkenntnissen, dem einen oder anderen Link
und mit Hilfe der guten Illustration dürften vielleicht nur noch
kleinere Fragen auftauchen


----------



## Hawky (1. September 2004)

Das is ja eigentlich total easy zu verstehen das englische Tutorial! Ich bin auch net grad ne Leuchte was Englisch angeht, aber ein kleiner Tip nutze solche tutorials, dann lernst du auch ein wenig Englisch! 

-Hawky


----------

